# Our daughter has arrived!



## Mantis (Feb 21, 2005)

I just wanted to take a moment and share the wonderful news with those on the board. Alora Grace Ashley arrived at 3:20 on February 16. She weighed in at a hefty 5lbs 13oz...with a length of 18 and 3/4 inches...and a head full of brown hair. Thankfully she looks like her mother.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 21, 2005)

Amen


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 21, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 21, 2005)

Praise be to God.  Congratulations


----------



## ARStager (Feb 21, 2005)

Alora Grace Ashley


----------



## brymaes (Feb 21, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 21, 2005)

Praise God! Congratulations!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Feb 21, 2005)

What a lovely name!


----------



## ANT (Feb 21, 2005)

That's great news! Congratulations!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Feb 22, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2005)

Congratulations. That's exciting!

Also, I don't think I've done it yet, so, Welcome to the forum! Its good to have you aboard.


----------



## govols (Feb 22, 2005)

Awesome news !

Praise be to God !

I have 3 that look more like their mother but my youngest son looks more like me. I'm praying he'll grow out of it.


----------



## tdowns (Feb 22, 2005)

*Sweet!*

I'll pray for good sleep. Congrats!


----------



## bond-servant (Feb 22, 2005)

Wonderful!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

What does Alora mean?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> What does Alora mean?



After searching several name meaning sites, I've not found it anywhere! Now I am intrested in the answer as well.


----------



## TimV (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrads!


----------



## Mantis (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not surprised that you have not been able to find out what Alora means. Is the suspense killing you? 

My wife and I ran across the name, Eleora (though I'm not certain on the spelling), about a year ago. Eleora means "the Lord is my light." Well, Amy and I loved the meaning of the name but we weren't sure how to pronounce the name and we knew most of our family/friends would butcher the name to pieces. So, we decided to make an adaptation. Thus, Alora. Her name has even given opportunity to share about the Lord with people who have asked us about her name. I know this is a strange story, but it is one we love to tell.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2005)

Cool!


----------

